# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Russian Lessons provided by a native Russian PhD Linguist
Dear Forum Members, 
  I am a native Russian speaker and a professional Russian language teacher. I have a Ph.D. degree in Russian Linguistics.
I provide off-line Russian lessons for 18 USD a lesson.
What is a lesson?
  It is 2-3 email sessions when we exchange sound files, exercises, grammar notes, etc. All that are assumed to be sent via email.
  The advantage is that you may plan your time and to do the exercises at your suitable time. No hash, no hurry. Do your lesson(s) quietly. 
Type of lessons available: 
- everyday Russian
- business Russian
- travel Russian
- technical Russian
- Russian slang and idioms
- other (enquire your specific needs) 
  Notes on payment:
1. Since I  live in Russia, PayPal and sending checks via snail mail are impossible. You must pay at least for five lessons in advance (90 USD) via (OR) www.westernunion.com, www.monetaexpress.com, www.moneybookers.com, www.wmtransfer.com, www.e-gold.com, www.cyphermint.com.
2. My service is non-refundable, but I provide the first lesson FREE OF CHARGE. 
Contact me ONLY from my web feedback form: http://www.megaone.com/superexpert/contact.htm 
Yours faithfully 
Yuri 
Russia

----------


## BlackMage

Solicitors will be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.

----------

